# Dragon Farts (Rhino Farts from DB)



## moothusala (May 13, 2014)

Ok so I've made up a 6 gallon batch of DB based on the recipe in the Recipes section. Started Saturday with an OG of 1.092 (other than the OG everything else is exact to the recipe). Pitched yeast Sunday at 72 degrees (room temp in my house), Monday OG down to 1.080 at 73 degrees. Stirred and pressed as directed. This AM (Tuesday) woke up to some god awful "Dragon Farts" (which put my attempt at apfelwein to shame) Based on what I've read here on the forums I added another dose of nutrients (just DAP I don't have ready access to the fancier Fermaid K/O) and stirred as much of the gas out of solution as I could with my drill mounted mix/stir.

11 hours later its still pumping out the stank  and I would prefer not to dump it but SWMBO is giving me death stares. (I have had this issue with Apfelwein as well as a cheap Paklab kit I tried, I have yet to make anything drinkable as I couldn't ever seem to get the stink out of those two and SWMBO's tolerance to my new hobby is slipping.) 

Can someone help me with my fart curse?


----------



## blackspanish777 (May 13, 2014)

Usually the rotten eggs smell is caused by stressed yeast. Did you follow the recipe exactly? My Chenin Blanc stunk like that for me when I didn't add enough yeast nutrient... I added 3 tsp I believe to a five gallon batch and it went away over night. 

Oh and I see this is your first post. Welcome!


----------



## Dale1978 (May 13, 2014)

The yeast strand you are using may be your issue. What brand and strand are you using. I use Lavin Ec1118 alot and also Red Star Cote Des Blancs alot. Some of my ferments smells like whatever fruit I am using and I have had a couple that did not smell as good.


----------



## moothusala (May 13, 2014)

I'm using Lavlin EC-1118.

I think the issue might lie in this: What do we mean by nutrient? I have some DAP (which I used as nutrient for the recipe addition as well as the 2tsp I added this morning) and I have some White Labs and Wyeast nutrient I use when making beer. Should I add some of that or is there a difference between beer and wine yeast nutrient wise? (I'll be getting Fermaid and GoFerm for future runs assuming the SWMBO doesn't put the breaks on things)


----------



## Dale1978 (May 13, 2014)

DAP is not a nutrient - It does not have the vitamins and other minerals that would feed the yeast - Dap puts nitrogen in the ferment to aid in a healthy growth of the yeast - but they also need vitamins and other minerals that the nutrient supplies. I would think that the nutrient you use for beer making would work just the same in wine making. I would give it a dose of that nutrient if that is all you have. Like I said it should work the same. Somebody else may have another opinion or more info on this.


----------



## moothusala (May 13, 2014)

That very well could be the issue then. Assuming there are no naysayers before I get back to the house I'll give it a double dose of the Wyeast stuff and see if that helps.

Thanks!


----------



## chris400 (May 13, 2014)

remember though sometines more is not better


----------



## moothusala (May 13, 2014)

Good point chris400, with that in mind I just did the original suggested dose from the recipe of 3 tsp. Can't tell if my nose is fried from breathing while I was stirring but it almost seems better already and its down to 1.030 (so apparently stressed yeast still work hard as that's down 0.050 from last night)


----------



## blackspanish777 (May 13, 2014)

You will notice instantly the wine will almost bubble a little. The smell will go away over a few hours.


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014

Cibolo Creek Cellars

Follow us on Facebook:
www.facebook.com/cibolocreekfarms


----------



## moothusala (May 14, 2014)

Woke up this AM to no stinky smells. Looks like it was all around my nutrient confusion. 

Thanks all!


----------



## blackspanish777 (May 14, 2014)

Best of luck on the rest of it!


----------

